# Can`t ping outside LAN after instalation

## quidy

I just finished my installation and I can't ping to any sites, such as Google (it was possible to ping google during instalation on live cd but not now), therefore I can't continue to install apache, etc. with the emerge command since it can't resolve any sites. I`m using dhcp through Linksys router. Other computers on that router got network and can ping.

ANY help is greatly appreciated. I am a newbie to all this, as you can see... and it has been terribly trying to figure this out. And sorry about print screen like this but it is late here and i just don`t have strength to sit more on this today.

THank you in advance

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8370/20090715421.jpg

Ps. my other problem is that black space on screen, i cant somehow change resolution that desktop would fill whole screen. (I am using gdm now)

----------

## eccerr0r

How are you setting all your routes?  Are they all being pulled in by dhcpcd?

That route to 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.255 UH looks suspicious.  Same with the 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 U route...

----------

## krinn

```
cat /etc/conf.d.net

config_eth0="192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 208.67.222.222

#208.67.222.222 is opendns server ip

cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1   localhost

```

if you still wish to use dhcpd, another user could help you.

----------

## quidy

To be honest i did not mess up with routes. I used GTK+ to install Gentoo and it ask only for geatway ip so this might be the problem. After instalation i only added module via-rhine to boot in order to run eth0.

As for Krinn anserw i set up everything like you wrote and it worked  :Smile:  ping is huge tho but it worked.

----------

